# lowrance motor noise?



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

it seems im getting motor noise on my screen from speeds 1.8 and above any way to fix this? i have already moved the ducer as far away from the motor as i can and still had the same issue. could this be from the power source that the unit is hook up to? the more i think about it the power hook up seems to be the key. 

thanks lcb


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Probably getting interferance from either power cource or ducer cable is run along side to much other wires.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks scott!!!! im on my way outside now to run a seperate line up and see how that works tomorrow. if not i do remember the ducer line is running along every other wire in the boat to the front so ill snake it around to the other side. i wonder if excess length would cause an issue too its not much but ya never know.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

too much cable should not be a problem. Try to isolate the ducer wires and run clean power to the unit if possible. It should make a world of diff.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

I just went threw this 4 weeks ago when I switch over my sonar to the arches.*USE SHEILDED WIRE*,from the unit all the way to your battery.Then the wire can touch any thing and you will have know problems.
Then 2 days after I did all that my transducer went bad,oh well.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

i have a feeling my ducer is bad. i switched over a new power line last night and the screen kept freezing up then it would move and freeze again. then i got out and felt the ducer and it was clicking or had a pulse to it. ill see what it does on the lake later. bigmtman what was the signs of yours being bad? and did u send it in or buy a new one? 
thanks


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Mine only on the sonar side was getting a lot of pencil thick,1/4-1" long lines running up and down the screen.Called Lowrance and they said the transducer was bad so they are sending me a new one.My unit is only 12 months old and let me tell Lowrance service SUCKS.You will wait on hold for at least 30min and then they said one was on its way,well 2.5 weeks later no transducer and matter of fact I'm on the phone on hold right now for 38min!!!!

Don't know if it is true may be some one can clear this up.I have been told to never turn on the transducer out of the water it will fry it.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Just called Linda,got her number from another post.What a great help she was!!!She has to be one of the nicest,helpful person I have talked to in a long time.
Any way she said that her and two other tecks talked and that there was no preventive maintenance you can do the prolong the life of a transducers.When the Crystal goes it goes.The same place that has made all there transducers still does and they have not switch places.Also she said that there is absolutely no harm at all to run your unit with the transducer on while out of the water.This will not harm it at all.She said a lot of people have heard this but it is just not true.The waiting time on the phone is caused by all the phone calls about the new HD units,help and info.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

emailed linda and explaided the problem got a response back right away and said yes the transducer was bad. new one will be here mon free of charge and just in time for a week of camping at geneva. great service from lowrance and thanks guys for all the info


----------

